

Los Angeles, CA - Startup in 3 days - iamyoohoo
http://startup.eventbrite.com
Join a group to launch a startup from concept to prototype launch in 3 days in Los Angeles. See <a href="http://startup.eventbrite.com" rel="nofollow">http://startup.eventbrite.com</a> for more details.
======
inklesspen
Why decide on PHP/MySQL up front? Sure, they're popular, but that doesn't mean
they're good.

~~~
portLAN
That reminds me of the Boulder startup weekend where they chose Java and
didn't get anywhere.

~~~
iamyoohoo
Yep - learning from there. Not just that, I want to set expectations right
from the beginning. I'm not against Java, but generally with such a short
timeframe i dont want to have .NET, Java, PHP, Ruby etc. developers all
together and have them figure out which to pick. This will not work best for
the startup as every developer will have their preferences and rightly so.
This is something that needs to be right now and the right expectations need
to be set and also so we have the right talent from the outset, no time to
learn language intricacies here and no matter how good of a developer you are,
you cannot be at full potential with a language you are using for the first
time within 3 days.

~~~
portLAN
At a guess I would say most good developers will no longer willingly program
in PHP, so you're likely selecting for the shallow end of the talent pool,
more or less. Compound that with PHP essentially making it a sack-race next to
other languages' ability to get out and run, and it's happy hour at Les
Mediocres.

~~~
iamyoohoo
>> "At a guess I would say most good developers will no longer willingly
program in PHP"

\-- Please explain? Personally, I don't have a big problem with it. Every
language has its pluses and minuses. However, what language do you think most
developers are interested in ? Also remember that this is not silicon valley.

Also, if you have better ideas, I'm open to it. We need to pick a platform for
sure and not to it like Boulder and get everyone there and disappoint some
people and ask them to code in something they have never used before.

~~~
portLAN
Ruby has Rails and Python has multiple mature web frameworks (Django is one of
them) and both are much nicer to program in than PHP.

> However, what language do you think most developers are interested in ?

Java or C#, which is why that consideration is orthogonal to your problem.

> Also remember that this is not silicon valley.

Apropos of --?

As for the Boulder situation, my reading wasn't that nobody had used Java
before, as you claim; but that "the Java platform" was the wrong choice for
web development.

------
iamyoohoo
Join a group of startup fanatics in Los Angeles to launch a startup from
concept to prototype in 3 days. See <http://startup.eventbrite.com> for more
details.

------
portLAN
> b) Do not copy something that has been done before.

Can't wait! Do you think 9 roles is a bit top-heavy to start with?

~~~
iamyoohoo
Not sure what you meant by something that has been done before - do you mean
this has been done before in Los Angeles? Could you point me to who organized
it and where? Thanks.

PS: I know about the startup weekend in Boulder if that's what you were
referring to.

~~~
portLAN
I'm quoting your page. Can't wait to see the idea(s) you come up with that
haven't been done before.

~~~
iamyoohoo
:) Great if we do. I just don't want people to limit their thinking to
adaptations of popular services that already exist.

------
pg
Is this startupweekend or another thing?

~~~
iamyoohoo
The concept is very similar even though we're not affiliated (yet!).

